# Using peat moss to lower pH and soften water.



## aliclarke86 (16 Nov 2013)

Apart from staining water is there any detrimental effects? Is it OK for use with shrimp?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (16 Nov 2013)

Its fine with shrimp, I use peat moss in my substrate. The humic acid is rather beneficial.


----------



## darren636 (16 Nov 2013)

MAke sure you get peat with no additives etc. Humax is great.


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Nov 2013)

I've bought it from an aquatic store. Its marketed for killifish so I hope its additive free 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (16 Nov 2013)

If its in compressed pellet form, break it up before you use it.


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Nov 2013)

OK. What benefit will that have?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (16 Nov 2013)

Increases surface area, dry peat if compressed can resist 'wetting' the eheim stuff is useless.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2013)

Is it just pure peat that people use for Wabi Balls?


----------



## Michael W (16 Nov 2013)

I can't be sure on this but apparently most the the Wabi Balls sold are mainly made of clay. But i'm sure peat or potting soil and such can be used, the ones I've seen made had used mosses to hold the soil/peat together but I'm sure I read some where that some moss balls sold in the market contains large amount of clay as its base.


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Nov 2013)

Yeah I have heard that a lot of clay is used

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

